# Fridge Door Hinge Bolt Broke - Totally FUBAR



## jbk (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an LG refrigerator with freezer on the bottom (model LBC22518). The top door was sagging, so loosened and re-tightened the 3 hinge bolts at the top of the door, but in the process I broke one of the bolts. I guess I overtightened it. My troubles don't end there. I drilled a small pilot hole into the broken bolt, then put in a screw-extractor and turned it, and THAT broke! So now I can't even drill out the bolt. The fridge is 2 years old, and out of warranty.

My question is -- is there a way to replace the part of the fridge where the bolts go in? Is the refrigerator body just one solid mass? Help!


----------

